# Sardo: Aggiudu



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ciao a tutti dalla Catalogna!

In questi giorni leggo un libro di una scrittrice sarda chiamata Maria Giacobbe (_Diario di una maestrina_). Anche se è scritto in italiano, a volte usa delle parole sarde e spesso mi son trovata con AGGIUDU . Qualcuno sa cosa significa?

Ecco un piccolo brano, per davi un'idea: "Il paese (Fonni) è sempre lo stesso: l'*aggiudu* continua a tenere schiave le bambine, la scuola è frequantata per timore della multa e dei carabinieri e le mie prediche al Centro di cultura non hanno datto alcun frutto".

Vi ringrazio per il vostro aiuto


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao cara Catalana! 
"aggiudu" significa "aiuto", "aiutante" oppure "il dovere/obbligo" di aiutare in casa o sui campi .....
Spero che ti aiuti a capire il contesto.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, TPS. Utilizzatori e conoscitori del sardo non mancano nel forum, quindi sicuramente potranno confermarti o meno, o specificare, comunque direi che è 'aiuto', 'assistenza', come risulta più chiaro da quest'altro passaggio del racconto:

Mentre la padrona mi prepara una scodella di caffelatte la bimba, asciugandosi alla fiamma del camino, mi dice, col tono grave ora noncurante degli adulti, che non è parente della signora ma che va da lei tutti i giorni per "aggiudu".

Ho trovato anche questo:
s’aggiudu torrau = l'aiuto ricambiato (il buon vicinato).

Appunto, Mariano è già arrivato..!  Ma lascio lo stesso il post...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, carissimo sardo . Vedo, però, che nella Sardegna del dopoguerra, la parola aggiudu prende un senso diciamo "speciale" accompagnata dall'articolo IL: dal contesto del libro io lo capivo come sinonimo di lavoro: le bambine dovevano andare al lavoro / all'aggiudu.

Grazie mille e spero rivederti presto!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Necsus said:


> Ciao, TPS. Utilizzatori e conoscitori del sardo non mancano nel forum, quindi sicuramente potranno confermarti o meno, o specificare, comunque direi che è 'aiuto', 'assistenza', come risulta più chiaro da quest'altro passaggio del racconto:
> 
> Mentre la padrona mi prepara una scodella di caffelatte la bimba, asciugandosi alla fiamma del camino, mi dice, col tono grave ora noncurante degli adulti, che non è parente della signora ma che va da lei tutti i giorni per "aggiudu".
> 
> Ho trovato anche questo:
> s’aggiudu torrau = l'aiuto ricambiato (il buon vicinato).
> 
> Appunto, Mariano è già arrivato..!  Ma lascio lo stesso il post...


 
Grazie mille, caro Necsus!

Sapete se questa parola è ancora usata in Sardegna così, in mezzo ai discorsi in italiano?


----------



## Mariano50

Io personalmente lo uso solo  in sardo, ma non è da escludere che molti lo usino spesso anche nel parlato italiano come sinonimo di "aiutante in casa".


----------



## Hermocrates

Ho trovato questo thread per caso cercando un altro argomento, e anche se è passato un po' di tempo da quando è stata fatta la domanda, volevo aggiungere qualche dettaglio.

Mio suocero è sardo e negli anni passati ho avuto diverse occasioni di farmi accompagnare da lui a visitare paesini montani in Sardegna per raccogliere materiale linguistico e antropologico. 

In particolare l'argomento relativo a "s'aggiudu" capitò una volta raccogliendo le storie di una signora circa settantenne in un paesino del sud-est. Raccontò che in passato era prassi mandare le proprie figlie a aiutare in casa d'altri. In questo modo, imparava a badare alla casa e da quel che ho capito, riceveva anche un piccolo compenso. La prassi da quelle parti era ancora in voga quando sua figlia era ragazzina (cinquant'anni fa), ma lei era stata una delle prime madri a non mandare sua figlia a fare servizio di "aggiudu" perché secondo lei non aveva senso, dato che poi si ritrovava ad aver bisogno di prendere lei stessa un aiuto esterno se non poteva contare su sua figlia. 

Da quello che ho capito, la generazione di quaranta-cinquant'anni fa è l'ultima per cui sia esistita questa prassi. Probabilmente nelle zone più cittadine si era già persa da prima.

Questo almeno, in base alle testimonianze che avevo raccolto, da osseratore esterno.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Anche se tardissimo, grazie, Hermocrates. Le tue spiegazioni danno tantissimo senso alla frase che vi avevo trascrito.

Saluti.


----------

